
Show HN: Hotter – Email Outreach on Autopilot - zozbot123
https://hotter.io
======
Avernar
Cool logo and domain you got there. I like the idea of using your own Gmail
account in order to send the emails, there's no better way that I know of to
bypass SPAM filters.

------
Magical
How does this work? You feed it a list of texts and a list of recipients, then
click "start"?

